# 2019 Trek Roscoe 8 or Kona Big Honzo?



## tea666tea (Aug 22, 2017)

I was looking last year and put it off, but now I'm ready and I'm thinking the Roscoe or the Big Honzo!
There's two others the Timberjack and the Chameleon. The Timberjack I'm going to have a hard time getting and the Chameleon doesn't come out till September as does the 19 Roscoe. I'm not convinced that the Chameleon or the Timberjack are worth the extra money. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

One big advantage of the Big Honzo is that the frame is 148 thru axle vs 141 QR on the Roscoe. I wouldn't buy anything with QR. I would stick with thru axle especially for clydes.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The qr isnt yhe end of the world as a clyde but thru axles are better.

Both bikes come with mid level components, and just barely. Obviously the more you pay the better components your going to get so the other options are going to show that.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

RAKC Ind said:


> The qr isnt yhe end of the world as a clyde but thru axles are better.
> 
> Both bikes come with mid level components, and just barely. Obviously the more you pay the better components your going to get so the other options are going to show that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Definitely not the end of the world, but lots of disadvantages. Stiffness is one. Also, if you want to upgrade your wheelset you will definitely have limited options.


----------



## tea666tea (Aug 22, 2017)

Do you have some recommendations? I'm new to getting back at this, in fact the one bike I tried out was the first time I had ever used Saram 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## HonzSolo (May 27, 2017)

Honzo through and through, there's just nothing exciting about the roscoe IMO, we sell a bunch of them at the shop im at cause they're great value and a pretty cool bike when it comes down to it but the honzo is the OG heavy hitting hardtail everyone has been copying since forever. Just get the honzo, if you can, get the honzo ST.


----------



## HonzSolo (May 27, 2017)

Sea Otter 2018: 30th anniversary Honzo ST and a slew of new bikes - Dirt Rag for some reason they only offer it as " frame only" but thats a crock, a bunch of places will have the build shown in the photo, they retail for about $2999 in New zealand so depending what part of the world youre in they relatively cheap. Your body will thank you for buying steel over ally for sure.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Have you looked at the RSD Sergeant? It's a solid build for $2400, the same price as the Big Honzo DL. It has boost spacing and a much better spec.


----------



## HonzSolo (May 27, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> Have you looked at the RSD Sergeant? It's a solid build for $2400, the same price as the Big Honzo DL. It has boost spacing and a much better spec.


Big honzo is boost also. Everything is boost now! Well, pretty much everything new with thru axles anyway. JUST BUY THE HONZO.


----------



## tea666tea (Aug 22, 2017)

I bought the Honzo 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

